# Festool CT-F Bluetooth remote for CT Vac



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *ic*... It was the kick up the rrrs I needed to upgrade my new vac.

I normally use a remote controlled power point, however, this is hopefully the way to bypass toggling auto/manual.

Fe*$*tool sucks… GOOD!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Wayne - Could you answer a question for me?

I just got my first Festool, a TS-55 track saw. I've realized that my shop vac just isn't going to cut is for dust collection. So I'm considering a CT-26…

It's not really clear from any of the product information about how the CT-26 connects to the dust port on various Festools. Does the hose have the bayonet fitting that mats with the tool? Or is there an adapter?

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations on a great choice *bunkie*... one of the main feature of Festool is their integration between each of their tools.

I have 2 Festool vacs and the only complaint I have with them is that I had to reinforce my Dust Deputy's bin lids to stop them from caving in from the suction.

The hose should fit the TS-55 directly. I have a swag of Festool tools and the hose fits them all. The vac also comes with an adapter, however, I think that is for compatability with other "generic" ports.

Sorry to steal your thunder *ic*.

Another down side to the Festool vac is the cost of their bags (whether its single or long life)... slap a DD on top and you'll wonder if you ever have to change/clean the bag… My mounts do not befit the glory of the Festool as I don't have those *glorious scraps* that most woodies tend to accumulate, however, they work and it is for picking up dirt,









Thanks again *ic* for the review… I have a Bluetooth on order for one of the vacs… unfortunately the other is too old to retrofit.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I can only support what Duck said. I have the TS55 also and it fits like a glove. I have the Domino DF500, TS55, OF 1400 router, and an ETS sander and all of them fit the hose with no issues. The great thing about Festool is it's a system that woks really well with its own tools. A lot of people bitch and complain about the CT vacs as too expensive, bags are too expensive, and so-on. While that is true, they will change how you work and they also will entice you to buy more Festool. I'm finding that my CT26 that I've outfitted with the boom arm kit, the CT Cyclone, and now Bluetooth is becoming a center of work. The other thing is that while all of your tools will work better with a vacuum, the CT vac has the tool start feature. And that tool start feature works even if you're using a non Festool tool, it will still turn on-off the vac. And if you get just about any cyclone the bags will last 10 times as long.

If you have the cash, I'd buy it. Your shop will be cleaner, and you will work happier.

wayne


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... the CT vac has the tool start feature. And that tool start feature works even if you re using a non Festool tool, it will still turn on-off the vac. And if you get just about any cyclone the bags will last 10 times as long.
> - ic3ss


I have a power board plugged into the Fe*$*tool's socket and a number of different tools into the power board. That way any tool will start the vac… I still need to refit the working end of the hose, however it is already at hand.

As for the cyclone (DD), I purchased 5 disposable bags quite a few years ago… though I only use that particular VAC for sanding, I'm still working on the second bag… haven't had the opportunity to activate the long life bag.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Duck and ic3ss,

Thanks for your detailed answers.

I'm going through a transistion as we sold our house where I had built my shop and now I have part of a garage as my shop. I sold all my big tools (cabinet saw, 14" bandsaw and 6" jointer) except for my ShopSmith and put the money aside to buy some smaller tools. I decided to bite the bullet and buy the TS55 only to realize that a mickey-mouse solution using my cheap shop vac just wasn't going to cut it. All the local Festool dealers are out of stock on the dust collectors so I couldn't go look at them. That made me hesitant fo spend between $350 and $750 on a vacuum without a bit of advice from folks like you.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

enjoy!

and BTW where are the gory pictures of your head butting activity?

I am a bit reluctant to start quacking on about my custom Vac…but here it is.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/30085


----------

